
NRA gives Ajit Pai “courage award” and gun for “saving the Internet” - user982
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/02/nra-gives-ajit-pai-courage-award-and-gun-for-saving-the-internet/
======
TPPOW0020
The logic is simple. Obama talked about net neutrality. And Obama wanted to
take our guns away. So net neutrality is bad. Q.E.D.

No really, after reading the article a second time, I still can't come up with
a better explanation for their motives. If you think you have a better
explanation, please reply. This truly baffles me and it bothers me that I
can't understand how some of my fellow Americans think.

------
spondyl
I can understand and even sympathise a lot of positions conservatives and
Republicans have but this type of shit baffles me.

Part of me figures it's nice PR to cover over that it's just a power play but
then again, Hanlon's Razor[1] makes me wonder if they genuinely think net
neutrality is bad

[1]: "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by
stupidity."

~~~
elefanten
I often wonder about these dynamics. I've been genuinely befuddled to learn
that some people believe political arguments that I perceived to be so stupid
that they _had_ to be part of a cynical political narrative. But lo and
behold, some people who I otherwise knew to be reasonable still believed them.

My suspicion is that it only takes a very small minority of a political group
to understand the landscape of an issue, initiate a narrative around a power
play and have it spread like wildfire within the group.

In short, I think both of your explanations can be correct at the same time. A
small subset initiates, the rest of the group genuinely adopts.

------
IntronExon
_Schneider did not explain how eliminating net neutrality rules preserved
anyone 's "free speech rights."_

I’m just having visions of every facepalm ascii, pic and gif I’ve ever seen.

------
kingbirdy
It's funny to note that the reason he couldn't be presented with his rifle at
the event is because the Conservative Political Action Conference is a gun-
free zone.

